# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Новый раздел: Инфекция дня

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сообщаем о запуске нового подраздела секции "Компьютерные вирусы, Spyware, Adware, Hijackers" - "Инфекция дня".

Новый подраздел предназначен информировать посетителей Антивирусного портала VirusInfo о вспышках активности тех или иных вредоносных программ, наблюдаемых в разделе Помогите. Премьерным описанием стали краткие сведения о вредоносном ПО Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc, также известном как Get Accelerator.

Обращаем ваше внимание на то, что в разделе ограничена возможность создания новых тем. Более подробная информация доступна в служебной теме новой секции - "Об этом разделе".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mikh

Есть небольшое пожелание к описанию вредоносных программ, приводимых в данном разделе. Хотелось бы, чтобы существующие рубрики (название, самоназвание, состав вредоносной программы и т.д.) были дополнены указанием на то, работает ли данный зловред под ограниченной учетной записью. Такая информация, полагаю, будет многим интересна (в т.ч. тем, кто мало разбирается в технических деталях).

----------

